# Trading platform with Market Depth - US stocks



## Billygoat (6 September 2005)

Ive got Metastock, Ive got the end of day data for us markets plus 10 years of history for the charts. I currently trade ASX, but want to trade U.S.

I'm looking for a trading platform similiar to E,trade, Commsec( webiress). I am looking for a platform with straight through processing and market depth.

Any ideas anyone, please help.

Thanks 

Bill


----------



## wayneL (6 September 2005)

*Re: Trading platform, Market depth*

www.interactivebrokers.com

Great platform, dynamic-similar to webiress, cheap brokerage.

You can trade stocks options and futures on the one account.

Cheers


----------



## Billygoat (6 September 2005)

*Re: Trading platform with Market Depth- US stocks*

Thanks. I'll check it out.

Bill


----------

